# MDMA cured social anxiety



## thet33g (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi people just thought i'd share something with you all. I used to take mdma quite a lot before i had SA and always liked it but since i've had SA i haven't had any. The other day the boredom was getting to me so much from not having friends and never going out i just thought screw it i'm gonna get some and take it in the house by myself, i had a great night and the mdma must have been pretty pure because the comedown was barely noticeable if at all. The next day i felt happier and when watching stuff on youtube i started to laugh like i used to do before SA but i put it down to some sort of mdma after glow but now its been a few weeks and i still feel the same. I'm laughing again ive stopped worrying about stupid stuff and just have a smile on my face quite a lot and dont feel uncomfortable around people anymore. I haven't exactly tried a full blown conversation with random people yet but i will do and hope i get good results. I was in such a negative pattern of thinking for so long and i was depressed for so long i'm thinking the mdma jump started me back up with a shot of dopamine and positive thinking.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Wish I knew how to get drugs but I have zero connections....


----------



## SENNA (Jul 3, 2015)

Pure MDMA is not bad for you at all it is one of the safes drugs around, when it's brown and cut to 30% it's worse for you, im not surprised it helped but doing it on a regular basis will not cure your SA, you will become dependant on it to feel happy and that is never good, small doses tho, and not often why not.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

> *Medication Discussion*
> You should always see a doctor before starting, changing or stopping any drug treatment. *No posts regarding the illegal or improper use of medications will be allowed.* Given that the forum is visited by people from all over the world, there will be some drugs that are illegal in the US that aren't in other countries. If the drug discussed meets all these conditions: 1) is legal in the country the members are currently living 2) has been prescribed to the members discussing it and 3) is not being discussed in a manner that is improper or potentially harmful (as determined by us), then we'll usually, but not always, allow the discussion to continue. The decision is up the moderators and staff of Social Anxiety Support and we appreciate your understanding.


^


----------

